# DirecTV offers access point, set-top box with top-notch 802.11ac Wi-Fi



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*DirecTV offers access point, set-top box with top-notch 802.11ac Wi-Fi*

The Internet and TV provider announced today that it has deployed the WVB access point (AP) and the C41W set-top box to customers. Both of these devices are equipped with Quantenna's 4x4 802.11ac Wi-Fi technology.

Full Story Here

*EDIT: The story at CNet has been pulled. Some of it was old news, and some of it was flat out incorrect.*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess CNet pulled up the review we did in July and thought maybe they would write a story about it. Don't know if that's funny or sad. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206417-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-the-wireless-genie-client-c41w-100-wireless-video-bridge/


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried a search here for the AP (knew about the C41W), and may be just as confused as they are now. 

Fell free to delete my posts, but what is the Access Point part of the story? And why are they saying it's released today?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Now it's spreading around the 'net as if it's something new.........

(I'm not going to add the link here to our favorite prognosticator's page). :nono2:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it really an 802.11*ac* access point? It says it's 802.11n in the first look. :shrug:

EDIT: I guess I answered my own question: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/4792-Solid-Signal-s-Hands-on-Review-DIRECTV-C41W-Wireless-Genie-Client?p=11113#post11113


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not being released today. What CNet calls an "access point" is the wireless video bridge, nothing more. It is not an access point for any other device in the home.

DIRECTV confirms that the C41W and WVB do use a closed WLAN and the chips are capable of 802.11ac. The field testing process had us referring to it as 802.11n... make of it what you will. We don't discuss the specifics of field testing.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for clearing this up. You just discovered something I've known for years - I'm easily confused!! :grin:


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Does this mean we would need a router compatible with the Quantenna's 4x4 802.11ac Wi-Fi technology?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

No, if you get a C41W you will also get a Wireless Video Bridge (WVB) that will act as a private access point specifically for the C41W. It will act completely independent of your router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Does this mean we would need a router compatible with the Quantenna's 4x4 802.11ac Wi-Fi technology?


No not at all. It's an entirely closed system and creates a separate wifi network just for it. Has nothing to do with any wifi you already have in your home.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Yesterday they installed an HR44 with 2 C41-100 clients and began a 2-year commitment, so I'm wondering if I could get this new upgrade. Seems like the main advantage would be ability to access VOD with all at the same time, aside from using DTV network and not drawing from your home network, which is also nice.

I want it!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Yesterday they installed an HR44 with 2 C41-100 clients and began a 2-year commitment, so I'm wondering if I could get this new upgrade. Seems like the main advantage would be ability to access VOD with all at the same time, aside from using DTV network and not drawing from your home network, which is also nice.
> 
> I want it!


Not at all what this is! Ugh!

It's just talking about the c41w and the wvb you need for it. Read the first Look for the c41w in the first look section here.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Not at all what this is! Ugh! It's just talking about the c41w and the wvb you need for it. Read the first Look for the c41w in the first look section here.


I couldn't find that C41W first look. I saw the C41 listed but not C41W. Do you have a link?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> I couldn't find that C41W first look. I saw the C41 listed but not C41W. Do you have a link?


See the second post of this thread.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a typo in the first link or did CNET realize how old and misleading it was and take down the review?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK so that's funny right there.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

No typo - they woke up and pulled it. The claim of a free AP had me confused, as I said earlier..........

I'll update the first post.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

On one hand I guess I can sort of understand CNET's confusion here if the following is the case.

Its called "Wireless Video **Bridge,** " and technically at least, wireless bridges only communicate with another single wireless access point (usually the one integrated into a router) in a point to point link, or another wireless bridge in a likewise single p-p link..

Whereas the "WVB" used by DIRECTV is a WiFi bridge that can actually communicate in a point to multipoint topology with multiple WiFi clients (C41Ws in this case) which is like what an "Access Point" (or AP) does.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, that's not an excuse. They make it sound like a regular access point. It's just really bad writing.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Yesterday they installed an HR44 with 2 C41-100 clients and began a 2-year commitment, so I'm wondering if I could get this new upgrade. Seems like the main advantage would be ability to access VOD with all at the same time, aside from using DTV network and not drawing from your home network, which is also nice.


Except for some limited satellite-delivered PPV movie type stuff, the VOD content still comes through your home broadband connection to the Genie. The WVB just transfers that same content to your C41W client wirelessly over a private network. The C41 gets that content from the Genie over the DECA network, again off your regular LAN.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Except for some limited satellite-delivered PPV movie type stuff, the VOD content still comes through your home broadband connection to the Genie. The WVB just transfers that same content to your C41W client wirelessly over a private network. The C41 gets that content from the Genie over the DECA network, again off your regular LAN.


So you're saying even with the C41W, VOD can only be accessed on one device, such as either HR44 or one C41W client? That is how it is with the C41.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes. The c41w works exactly like a c41, only it doesn't have to be hard wired to the system, it can connect to the genie wirelessly. But it still goes completely through the genie.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Yes. The c41w works exactly like a c41, only it doesn't have to be hard wired to the system, it can connect to the genie wirelessly. But it still goes completely through the genie.


Well, in that case, the only advantage for me is it doesn't use my home network, which is nice. What would be more exciting is if it allowed more than 5 recordings at a time, or more than 5 combinations at a time, such as 4 recordings simultaneously and watching more than one live show at a time. I guess that means more than 5 tuners.

Still, I can see where it will benefit many others in its present state.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> On one hand I guess I can sort of understand CNET's confusion here if the following is the case.
> 
> Its called "Wireless Video **Bridge,** " and technically at least, wireless bridges only communicate with another single wireless access point (usually the one integrated into a router) in a point to point link, or another wireless bridge in a likewise single p-p link..
> 
> Whereas the "WVB" used by DIRECTV is a WiFi bridge that can actually communicate in a point to multipoint topology with multiple WiFi clients (C41Ws in this case) which is like what an "Access Point" (or AP) does.


Not to confuse anyone further, but in LAN terminology a "bridge" is a device that connects two LAN segments at the physical layer. In other words, it bridges two different network topologies. The DECAs are "bridges" that connect MOCA based coax to standard twisted pair Ethernet. The WVB is a bridge that connects a wireless segment to standard twisted pair Ethernet, so the terminology is correct.

So...

Bridge: a device that transfers data from one network topology to another, usually without any routing (any data packets on one segment are transferred to the other)

Hub: a device that transfers data from one LAN segment to another of the same topology, without routing

Switch: a device that transfers data from one LAN segment to another of the same topology but only transfers packets addressed to nodes on the target segment.

Router: a device that transfers data from one or more LAN segments to others of the same or different topology, with address and session based routing.

Gateway: a device that combines a router with network address translation (NAT) which substitutes it's own IP address for those of the nodes on one side of the router when transmitting on the other segment (this is a distinct technology from the router itself). Most gateways also include filtering, which blocks certain kinds of packets (like "pings") from passing through the gateway in one or both directions. Most modern gateways include stateful packet inspection (SPI) that prevent sessions from being initiated from the "outside" segment.

The standard home "router" is really a gateway.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Well, in that case, the only advantage for me is it doesn't use my home network, which is nice.


The C41 doesn't use your home network either; it's networked through DECA over the existing coax. So really, the only advantage of the C41W over the C41 is the fact that it can be used in places where coax isn't run, or for a portable TV setup around the house (like maybe a TV/receiver combo you carry out onto a deck or something).


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> *The C41 doesn't use your home network either*; it's networked through DECA over the existing coax. So really, the only advantage of the C41W over the C41 is the fact that it can be used in places where coax isn't run, or for a portable TV setup around the house (like maybe a TV/receiver combo you carry out onto a deck or something).


I'm confused on that. I have it hard-wired with ethernet and looks like it's going through my router. Maybe you mean if I didn't use ethernet?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I'm confused on that. I have it hard-wired with ethernet and looks like it's going through my router. Maybe you mean if I didn't use ethernet?


You don't have a C41 hard wired to ethernet...it doesn't have an Ethernet jack.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Diana C said:


> You don't have a C41 hard wired to ethernet...it doesn't have an Ethernet jack.


I never said it was to the C-41, guess I should have made that more clear. It is hard-wired to the HR44. So, I assume it is using my home network--correct? Now if I use the WVB to the HR44, is it still using my home network? I don't have C-41W.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops, I think the WVB is not for my HR44 because I have C-41 and not C-41W. I believe WVB is for Genies with C-41W. So is my present setup with ethernet to HR44 using my home network, right? With Genie and C-41W and WVB it would be using DTV's network, correct?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> The C41 doesn't use your home network either; it's networked through DECA over the existing coax. So really, the only advantage of the C41W over the C41 is the fact that it can be used in places where coax isn't run, or for a portable TV setup around the house (like maybe a TV/receiver combo you carry out onto a deck or something).


I have ethernet straight into HR44 and you're saying I'm not using my home network? I don't understand that since HR44 and I think the C-41 clients show under DHCP clients on my router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I have ethernet straight into HR44 and you're saying I'm not using my home network? I don't understand that since HR44 and I think the C-41 clients show under DHCP clients on my router.


Ok, the c41 does get an IP address from your router, but it also has an internal DIRECTV IP address (as does the genie) from the hr44 and all traffic between the hr44 and the c41 stays in the deca cloud, it never goes outside to your router and then comes back into the network. That's actually how all the Whole Home Service works in deca. None of the Whole Home Service traffic from any boxes in deca leave your deca cloud go to the router and come back.

They have a regular IP address for other reasons, like TV apps etc...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Oops, I think the WVB is not for my HR44 because I have C-41 and not C-41W. I believe WVB is for Genies with C-41W. So is my present setup with ethernet to HR44 using my home network, right? With Genie and C-41W and WVB it would be using DTV's network, correct?


You only need and use a wvb if you have a c41w. It is how they are running wireless and keeping all the traffic in the deca cloud just like they do the wired traffic. They don't want Whole Home Service streams to hit your network ever. Wireless or wired....


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ok, the c41 does get an IP address from your router, but it also has an internal DIRECTV IP address (as does the genie) from the hr44 and all traffic between the hr44 and the c41 stays in the deca cloud, it never goes outside to your router and then comes back into the network. That's actually how all the Whole Home Service works in deca. None of the Whole Home Service traffic from any boxes in deca leave your deca cloud go to the router and come back. They have a regular IP address for other reasons, like TV apps etc...





inkahauts said:


> You only need and use a wvb if you have a c41w. It is how they are running wireless and keeping all the traffic in the deca cloud just like they do the wired traffic. They don't want Whole Home Service streams to hit your network ever. Wireless or wired....


Ahh, so it's not using my home network with either C-41 or C-41W. The fact I saw it on my router made me think it was using my home network. Oh well, thanks for clarifying it and now I can finally put this to rest 

What is even better is that now I feel more comfortable with my C-41. Thanks!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

One other thing I forgot to mention is my ISP has a limit on how much I can download every month, which I think is during peak hours of 5pm to 1am. However, if downloading movies is not going through my home network, and you say it wouldn't, then I don't have to be concerned about it. Geez, I feel so much more relaxed now


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Wait a minute, If what you say is true about not using home network, how come the following is on DTV's website


How do I connect my Genie™ HD DVR model HR44 to my home Wi-Fi network?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok you are confusing two very different things....

Whole Home Service which is watching something on one unit that was recorded on another is not on your network.

Downloading an on demand title usually comes via the Internet and through your home network. Even if you did that though from a c41, the program goes to the hr44 and then is pushed from there to the c41 not directly from the home network to the c41.

Since on demand is downloaded when you tell it to record it, you could always just chose stuff in the morning or right at the end of the night when your restriction on the ip download is lifted and not worry about your limits.

Instant watch of course downloads as your watching, so that would count against your limits.

Some stuff is pushed to your hard drvie, and if its a ppv, well just record it form a ppv channel.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ok you are confusing two very different things.... Whole Home Service which is watching something on one unit that was recorded on another is not on your network. Downloading an on demand title usually comes via the Internet and through your home network. Even if you did that though from a c41, the program goes to the hr44 and then is pushed from there to the c41 not directly from the home network to the c41. Since on demand is downloaded when you tell it to record it, you could always just chose stuff in the morning or right at the end of the night when your restriction on the ip download is lifted and not worry about your limits. Instant watch of course downloads as your watching, so that would count against your limits. Some stuff is pushed to your hard drvie, and if its a ppv, well just record it form a ppv channel.


Okay, so we established the home network thing, so how about HR44 with C41W and home network? Wouldn't that be DTV's network by using that WVB? My understanding is it does not get connected to your router, but instead gets it from coax that comes from dish.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Communication between a Genie DVR (HR34 or HR44) and any other DirecTV DVRs or receivers (including the C41) occurs over the coax. If you were to use a C41W then the communication between the Genie and the WVB is via coax, but from the WVB to the C41W is wireless WiFi (but on a channel different from your home network).

Downloading a PPV or VOD from DirecTV, or the transfer from your DVR(s) to a GenieGo uses your local network. Streaming to a iPad or other hand held device supported by DirecTV uses your local wireless network, if you are at home. This will also use (for PPV, VOD and live streaming) your internet connection and so counts towards your download cap.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Again, what Diana and i have said...


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Diana C said:


> Communication between a Genie DVR (HR34 or HR44) and any other DirecTV DVRs or receivers (including the C41) occurs over the coax. If you were to use a C41W then the communication between the Genie and the WVB is via coax, but from the WVB to the C41W is wireless WiFi (but on a channel different from your home network).
> 
> Downloading a PPV or VOD from DirecTV, or the transfer from your DVR(s) to a GenieGo uses your local network. Streaming to a iPad or other hand held device supported by DirecTV uses your local wireless network, if you are at home. This will also use (for PPV, VOD and live streaming) your internet connection and so counts towards your download cap.


I don't understand how the C-41W setup with WVB uses my home network for VOD. The video below from solid signal states it does not use your wireless network, it creates its own network.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It still needs a connection to the internet which comes from your home network.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> It still needs a connection to the internet which comes from your home network.


Okay, so solid signal needs to change the wording in their C41W video. The way it is now, it says it doesn't use your wireless network, and I imagine others like myself will take that to mean just what it says.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't understand how the C-41W setup with WVB uses my home network for VOD. The video below from solid signal states it does not use your wireless network, it creates its own network.


 Follow the path of the vod. It gets streamed from the internet through your network to your hr44, which will then use the deca cloud to get it to the wvb which then broadcasts it to the c41w...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Okay, so solid signal needs to change the wording in their C41W video. The way it is now, it says it doesn't use your wireless network, and I imagine others like myself will take that to mean just what it says.


No solid signal doesn't need to change anything, its 100% accurate.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't understand how the C-41W setup with WVB uses my home network for VOD. The video below from solid signal states it does not use your wireless network, it creates its own network.
> 
> 
> 
> it creates it own network to communicate with the Genie, but RVU clients get VOD content from the Genie which gets the content from the internet using your LAN


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Think of it all this way: Home networking 101 for DECA

Think of your router as the land line telephone. It reaches outside and brings data such as VOD back into your home.
Think of DECA as a private intercom for only your DirectTV receivers.
Think of the wireless network as voices speaking out. Sometimes you must move to another room to be heard (additional access point) 

While your router brings in data from outside your home network it's routing table tells it where to send it. The IP addresses you see for the receivers in your router are its way to do so should they be making the call. The Ethernet port on the Genie has enabled all of the devices on the DECA intercom to establish communication with your router but they only need to do so when "phoning" out of your home. Otherwise they chat between themselves on the "intercom".

Hope this helps

Don "gotta go find the access point to get the dogs back in" Bolton


----------

